# Yawning, Why?



## Riverrose28 (Feb 14, 2013)

I've observed mini mares yawning just before delivery, but this mare that I'm watching now, yawns whenever she rises from laying down. Question is, why? Is it because the foal is pressing on the lungs and when she rises she needs more oxegen, or could it be a stomach upset. She seems to only do it after laying down. She is at day 337 if that helps. Have others experienced this?


----------



## chandab (Feb 14, 2013)

My best guess is just discomfort. Horses tend to yawn when in pain or uncomfortable. In your mare's case, she is probably a bit uncomfortable when she goes to get up after lying down for awhile. If she is fine in every other way, then I probably wouldn't worry too much about the yawning (so as longs as she's eating, pooping and etc like normal, I wouldn't worry excessively).


----------



## Eagle (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree with Chanda, as long as it is just when she gets up i wouldn't worry.


----------



## countrymini (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine two do it all the time now too. I just assumed they were yawning when they got up because they were still tired. lol.


----------

